# Online horse shows?



## Moonshadow16 (Apr 18, 2012)

I saw something online the other day about an online horse show. I clicked on it, and they said the winner would receive $200 and their trainer would receive a prize. There were only 3 people entered in the class, and it only cost $15 for the class. So, I was wondering if people really earn this kind of money from these shows. And (if anyone knows) what do you have to do to enter/win?


----------

